# Huffy 1995 Metaloid



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 20, 2017)

Picked this one up a while back.  Lots of no information on these  "rare" "not rare"  "300 made"   "lots made"  "took 130 aluminum cans to make"   so don't really know any of that but a fun looker.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2017)

@37fleetwood


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2017)

Of all the 90's bikes, this one seems to have the most rumors surrounding it. I do not know what is truth.


----------



## sam (Feb 21, 2017)

For a while I saw a lot of those frames at the flea market then they all went away-- found one in perfect condition on CL for $20 so I got it. Just an interesting kinda of bike.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 22, 2017)

The only bit of info I know to be true is how costly this must have been to build. That frame is definitely NOT standard issue.


----------



## Raistliniltsiar (Jul 11, 2017)

I had this exact bike when I was a kid.  

  Wait a minute...   I crashed it when I was a kid, knocking off the front reflector and bending the bracket for it in such a way that, if you turned the handlebars all the way around, it would scrape an arc into the aluminum behind it.  I can see that your bike is the same way.

   Uh.  Either that was a VERY common occurrence, or...   where did you say you bought this bike from?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 23, 2017)

Kool bike i think with a history like no other,,i think rare but not worth all that much right now but i think later will bring much more.I have 3 in the bike Museum one with mag wheels ,,i was told they made some that way,,,I paid 300 for a very nice one and paid 50.00 for one i found at a flee market


----------



## Pokey76 (Dec 19, 2017)

I just listed my Huffy metaloid on eBay if anyone is interested in owning one.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 19, 2017)

Is there a torsion spring under that "seat stay" cover?


----------



## Pokey76 (Dec 19, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Is there a torsion spring under that "seat stay" cover?



From research I've done it's just decoration


----------



## Duchess (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah, that makes sense as the chain stay is bolted on, but would have to move in a different arc, not allowing movement unless there's some way for the chain stays to pull away from the bottom bracket, like on a spring . . . though it would make more sense then that the round cover would hide a damper. That would have been way too expensive.


----------



## Pokey76 (Dec 19, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Yeah, that makes sense as the chain stay is bolted on, but would have to move in a different arc, not allowing movement unless there's some way for the chain stays to pull away from the bottom bracket, like on a spring . . . though it would make more sense then that the round cover would hide a damper. That would have been way too expensive.



That would have been cool though! Lol


----------



## Pokey76 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a bike listed on eBay if you'd like to bid on it also


----------



## Pokey76 (Jan 10, 2018)

Rare ALENEX CRUISER FOR SALE $1500 OBO. MESSAGE IF INTERESTED


----------

